# Job seeking Visa to Spouse dependant Visa



## mmasi (May 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I have a job seeking visa that will expire in Aug. My wife has a student visa. Her student residence permit will be valid until Aug 2020. My question is that can I apply (from Germany) for a dependant visa to my wife's when my own visa expires. I am currently in Germany.

I would be grateful for any advice.
Thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

mmasi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a job seeking visa that will expire in Aug. My wife has a student visa. Her student residence permit will be valid until Aug 2020. My question is that can I apply (from Germany) for a dependant visa to my wife's when my own visa expires. I am currently in Germany.
> 
> ...


I would assume so, as you are not on a visitor's visa. Just ask at your local Ausländerbehörde, they won't bite your head off for asking.

Your wife would have to show that she has adequate accommodation for the both of you and enough income/savings so that you can both live in Germany without working or state assistance.

Student dependents don't get the right to work.


----------

